# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Türk Devletleri: Azerbaycan, Özbekistan, Kırgızistan, Kazakistan >  İki Bedende Bir Can, Türkiye - Azerbaycan

## ceydaaa

turkiye_azerbaycan_1253723981.jpgAzerbaycan'dan Türkiye'ye uzanan kardeş eli... ''Kardeş kardeşe borç vermez, elinden tutar''

Mustafa Kemal Paşa, 3 Mayıs 1920 günü Doğu Cephesi Komutanı Kazım Karabekir Paşaya yazdığı bir mektupta; Devlette hiç para kalmadı. Şu anda içeride para temin edebileceğimiz bir kaynak da yok. Başka kaynaklardan para temin edinceye kadar Azerbaycan hükümetinden borç para alınmasını temin etmenizi rica ederim diyordu. Kazım Karabekir Paşa, isteği Azerbaycan hükümetine iletti. Bu istek, Azerbaycan Sovyet Sosyalist Halk Cumhuriyeti ile Ankara Hükümeti arasındaki ilk resmi temastı.

Azerbaycandan Türkiyeye uzanan kardeş eli...

1921 yılı içinde Nerimanovun şahsi emri ile Azerbaycan Dışişleri Bakanı Mirza Davut Hüseyinov, kazanılan Birinci-İkinci İnönü Savaşları münasebetiyle çektiği telgrafta; Kazanılan bu büyük zaferlerden dolayı Türk halkını Azerbaycan Sovyet Sosyalist Cumhuriyeti adına kutluyoruz. diyor ve bu büyük zaferlerin şerefine; Azerbaycan halkının yardım için 30 sistern petrol, 2 sistern benzin, 8 sistern kerosin gönderdiğini bildiriyordu.

Aynı yılın Mayıs ayında Azerbaycan devleti, TBMM hükümetine 62 sistern petrol gönderdi ve bundan sonra savaş bitinceye kadar aynı değerde petrol ve üç vagon dolusu kerosin göndermeyi taahhüt etti. Bu taahhüdün dışında 1922 yılında Batum yolu ile Azerbaycan dokuz bin tondan fazla kerosin ve 350 ton benzin gönderdi. Mustafa Kemal Paşa 1921 yılında Nerimanova bir mektup yazarak borç para talep etmişti. Bu mektubu 17 Mart 1921 günü büyükelçi Nerimanova ulaştırdı. Nerimanov, derhal 500 kg altın gönderdi. Bunun 200 kg'si devlet bütçesine, kalanı ise mühimmat ve silah için kullanıldı. Bu yardımlarla savaş içindeki ülkenin durumunda belirgin bir düzelme oldu.

23 Mart 1921de Azerbaycan hükümeti talep etmediği halde Türkiyeye Azerbaycan halkının hediyesi olarak 30 sistern petrol, 2 sistern benzin, 8 sistern yağ gönderdi. Nerimanov, Mustafa Kemal Paşanın yazdığı mektuba yazdığı cevabi mektubunda her gün kazanılan başarılarla Türk halkının emperyalizmden kurtulma günlerinin yaklaştığını, bu yüzden kahraman Türk halkını kutladığını yazıyor ve sonra ilave ediyordu; Paşam, bizim Türk milletinde kardeş kardeşe borç vermez. Kardeş, her zaman kardeşinin elinden tutar. Biz kardeşiz, her zaman elinizden tutacağız ve tutmaya devam edeceğiz.''

----------

